# Adding BBC3 & 4 to Sky



## mimmi (26 Jun 2009)

All my 'other channels' dissappeared over night, so googled and found Polarisation, Freq, FEC etc for them again.

The only ones I can not get are BBC 3 & 4. All the websites say you need to enter:-

10.733 H 22 5/6

I enter this and just get irish Channels.

Has anyone got the right info for the channels?

Many thanks


----------



## cleverclogs7 (26 Jun 2009)

Dumb question but have you pressed tv guide on  your remote ? i lost ch 4 the other day so i phoned sky and the guy told me its not possible for me to have had ch 4.as its not available in ireland.he basically made me out to be a lier.i hung up and rang again,got a lady who walk me through how to get it back. went into services on remote scrolled down to number 7 and presto,found the channel.


----------



## TheShark (26 Jun 2009)

If you want the free-to-air channels only , without a Sky card , then put on Sky News ch 501 , press the red button and before it loads remove the Sky card and press back-up , your box is now programmed with the UK line-up , on free-to air


----------



## gipimann (26 Jun 2009)

The list from boards.ie (link below)shows the number for bbc3/4 as 10.773, not 10.733 as you posted - maybe that's why you weren't seeing the channel on the list.

[broken link removed]

Channel 4 is included in the general sky entertainment mix package, so there's no need to tune it in under "other channels". Sometimes an individual programme can be blocked because Ch 4 don't have the rights to show it in ROI.


----------



## mimmi (27 Jun 2009)

Many thanks gipimann - that has now worked for me.


----------

